# New Charvel 7 string model for 2017!



## Triple-J (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok so Charvel have started updating their site for NAMM and they have a 7 string model 2 (Tele shape) listed in two colours trans black and natural sadly it's just a photo placeholder for now cause when you click the link it's broken but here it is.












Btw the index page they're listed on is here http://www.charvel.com/guitars/?page=4


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh hell yes! I tried to order a custom shop Style 2 last year and they said no on the Tele headstock

But why 24 frets


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh Yes! I will take one of each.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 17, 2017)

cardinal said:


> But why 24 frets



If I had a dollar for everytime I heard that on SSO, I'd have a dollar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2017)

feraledge said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime I heard that on SSO, I'd have a dollar.



Make that two. 

Charvel Teles/Strats look weird with 24 frets.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 17, 2017)

I like them.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 17, 2017)

Nah, I don't like em.
Wish they made a 7 string San Dimas instead.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 18, 2017)

Dooky said:


> Nah, I don't like em.
> Wish they made a 7 string San Dimas instead.



This. 

Saw the title of the thread and I thought I was gonna see a seven string San Dimas or similar superstrat shape, got all excited. 

These look pretty boring/plain, and I'm also not really a fan of teles. Also 24 frets. At that point it's the same as 99% of all other sevens out there, except its a tele shape (which there are already a few of).


----------



## cardinal (Jan 18, 2017)

I mean, WTF. They release a Jackson TY2-7 HT (7-string Tele with reverse Jackson inline headstock) with 24 frets. Ok. Makes sense: it's a Jackson. So why give the Charvel 24 frets? Let the Charvel be a Charvel! Ugh.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 18, 2017)

Dooky said:


> Wish they made a 7 string San Dimas instead.



That would've been fantastic!

This guitar seems to be designed for 6-string Fender players who just want one complimentary 7-string for the one or two extra heavy songs they've written, but have not yet bought one cause they disregard the many metal brands like LTD or Schecter who've all pretty much been making this exact guitar in countless variations for 20 years already. That market may be huge, I don't know.

For those of us who play sevens regularly though chances are we've owned this guitar five times over already making the only selling point here the... headstock shape, I guess.

It's a shame, making a 7-string Tele that I wouldn't buy should be statistically impossible by now.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 18, 2017)

Links are working now. Contoured heel at least isn't egregious. Can't say I won't end up buying one, but seems like a poorly conceived guitar. Should have aimed it more as a real Charvel. Not sure how many folks want a 24 fret, contoured-heel guitar that would prefer this over Jacksons, Ibanez, ESP, etc. Should have aimed it at a new market for folks that want something more traditional.

I mean, now Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, Jackson, and Chapman have 24 fret Tele things. Charvel should have given us a real Charvel and let these others go for the super shredder Tele crowd.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 19, 2017)

feraledge said:


> If I had a dollar for everytime I heard that on SSO, I'd have a dollar.


  So true.
Want another dollar for "meh, no EMGs" ? 
I became pretty much addicted to the sound of a 81-7x for sevens at this point.


----------



## bloc (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks way too "chubby"


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2017)

bloc said:


> Looks way too "chubby"



Yeah, I think they shortened the body to get it to work with the 24 fret neck. The other choices aren't much better: make a really deep cutaway or move the bridge closer to the neck and extend the nut away from the body. They all look awkward.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 19, 2017)

Dooky said:


> Wish they made a 7 string San Dimas instead.



This. I'd have bought one as soon as they showed up...


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 19, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> It's a shame, making a 7-string Tele that I wouldn't buy should be statistically impossible by now.



The Jackson side of the shop has you covered:


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2017)

hahaha


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 19, 2017)

eaeolian said:


> The Jackson side of the shop has you covered:



I leave this forum for a few months, come back for some NAMM news and that's now THREE balls dropped on the 7-string Tele in the last 24 hours. I'm... impressed.


----------



## The 1 (Jan 19, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> I leave this forum for a few months, come back for some NAMM news and that's now THREE balls dropped on the 7-string Tele in the last 24 hours. I'm... impressed.



jackson, charvel, what's the 3rd?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2017)

The 1 said:


> jackson, charvel, what's the 3rd?



Michael Kelly.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 19, 2017)

bloc said:


> Looks way too "chubby"



Agreed. Why they and Jackson couldn't just widen the normal Tele shape (albeit with whatever modern contouring they desire) to accommodate the extra string, I don't know.


----------



## BouhZik (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn! I like the trans black finish but really want the maple board.....


----------



## cardinal (Jan 19, 2017)

These are up for preorder at $899.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 20, 2017)

NAMM 2017 was kind.

















Got one very similar to Cardinal's, finally, also.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2017)

Nice man! Did you pick them all up? I was trying to work the burst with the Floyd, but if you got it, at least it went to a good home!

And damn a lot of dealers wanted that blue one.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Jan 20, 2017)

Okay hold on hold on hold on hold on......

is there any site right now with more info. on those 7 strings with Floyd Roses? I'm in no position to buy one right now, but knowing their prices and specs would motivate me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2017)

beyondcosmos said:


> Okay hold on hold on hold on hold on......
> 
> is there any site right now with more info. on those 7 strings with Floyd Roses? I'm in no position to buy one right now, but knowing their prices and specs would motivate me.



They're CS, so they're probably limited to only a couple and are extremely pricey.

But those are what the 7-string should have looked like. It should be a Charvel, not a Jackson.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 20, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Nice man! Did you pick them all up? I was trying to work the burst with the Floyd, but if you got it, at least it went to a good home!
> 
> And damn a lot of dealers wanted that blue one.



The blue one was funny with the cards. You couldnt even see the guitar by the end of the private Charvel event. I did end up with all of them after some frantic phone calls, emails, and pleading.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> The blue one was funny with the cards. You couldnt even see the guitar by the end of the private Charvel event. I did end up with all of them after some frantic phone calls, emails, and pleading.



Haha, nice work man.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 20, 2017)

beyondcosmos said:


> Okay hold on hold on hold on hold on......
> 
> is there any site right now with more info. on those 7 strings with Floyd Roses? I'm in no position to buy one right now, but knowing their prices and specs would motivate me.



You can order them from the custom shop anytime you are ready for one. They are 4k'ish street without getting too crazy on exotic upgrades. The only bummer is the wait time which can be 18 months or so. They usually do 1-3 each NAMM, in addition, as they know someone is out there eating them up like Pokemon.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2017)

beyondcosmos said:


> Okay hold on hold on hold on hold on......
> 
> is there any site right now with more info. on those 7 strings with Floyd Roses? I'm in no position to buy one right now, but knowing their prices and specs would motivate me.



Yeah, custom shop. In terms of price, I was quoted $5k for a very simple 7-string Style 2 last year. I got the impression that they didn't want to do it, so its possible that I just got the "f*k off" price, but they aren't cheap either way.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Last year I did a quote for a bullseye 7 string. List came out to 5300, but street was 4K on it. I'm still waiting 15'ish months in.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2017)

MSRP on a Style 2 7-string was $7200 or so. No graphics or fancy wood. Said it'd be a two year wait.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 20, 2017)

cardinal said:


> MSRP on a Style 2 7-string was $7200 or so. No graphics or fancy wood. Said it'd be a two year wait.



Sounds like they weren't too thrilled unfortunately. The wait is painful.....


----------



## cardinal (Jan 20, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Sounds like they weren't too thrilled unfortunately. The wait is painful.....



Yeah, and it took two months of me hounding them just to get a quote. Was so pissed at that point I didn't order it. Felt like I was getting the finger. 

But you're getting there, and you'll have some new toys to tide you over I think!


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Just starting to arrive after shipping back from NAMM, then to retailer, then on to me eventually. Boy this one looks even better up close, despite Scott's poo phone camera.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 2, 2017)

Soooo jelly. Looks awesome.


----------



## dirtool (Feb 2, 2017)

BouhZik said:


> Damn! I like the trans black finish but really want the maple board.....




buying both of them, and exchange neck


----------



## Glades (Feb 3, 2017)

25.5" 7 string .... Why ....


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 3, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Just starting to arrive after shipping back from NAMM, then to retailer, then on to me eventually. Boy this one looks even better up close, despite Scott's poo phone camera.



Very cool! Scott seems to take good care of you! I suspect that is not the only guitar you bought from him this NAMM.


----------



## JohnnyFavorite (Feb 16, 2019)

Sorry to revive an old thread. @eelblack2 Did your Custom Shop Charvel order eventually arrive?


----------

